# php extension / portupgrade problem



## MissileSilo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello,

After running this command:


```
portaudit -Fda
```

I got this output:


```
New database installed.
Database created: Mon Jan 10 13:05:00 CST 2011
Affected package: php5-5.3.4
Type of problem: php -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/2b6ed5c7-1a7f-11e0-b61d-000c29d1636d.html>

1 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```

I checked to see if there was an update available to PHP 5.3.5, and there was. So I did this to upgrade from PHP 5.3.4 to PHP 5.3.5:


```
portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -Rr php5
```

This rebuilt php5 and all the php extensions. The only thing that went wrong (and has been doing this for almost every upgrade I've done on PHP) is that the php http extension (www/pecl-http) does not load anymore. I got this warning after rebuilding php and its extensions:


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20090626/http.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/http.so: 
Undefined symbol "ps_globals" in Unknown on line 0
```

After further research, I determined that the reason I get this warning is because in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini, the 
	
	



```
extension=http.so
```
 line is before the 
	
	



```
extension=session.so
```
 line. If I recompile www/pecl-http, I get this message:


```
****************************************************************************

The following line has been added to your /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
configuration file to automatically load the installed extension:

extension=http.so

****************************************************************************
```

And then 
	
	



```
extension=http.so
```
 gets moved to the bottom of the file, and then php no longer spits out that error message.

So the order of extensions matters in the extensions.ini file, but the way the ports adds them sometimes breaks PHP! Is there a possible way to automatically reorder the extensions to the correct order?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2011)

MissileSilo said:
			
		

> Is there a possible way to automatically reorder the extensions to the correct order?


Nope, you'll have to do it by hand.


----------

